# Blue Fountain - Cobalt Lunar



## BradG (Aug 12, 2011)

Both pen sections, center ring, and finial, also showing the anodising jig i made for this pen all out of aluminium. Sanded with micromesh and polished with autosol. They have been degreased in hot soapy water and are ready to move on






All the pieces mounted on to the Jig






And into the acid they go to begin the anodising process






And about to take the plunge into Sanodye Blue G







20 minutes later...






All the pieces anodised.






And viola.....


----------



## Drstrangefart (Aug 12, 2011)

COOOOOOOL!


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 12, 2011)

That, Sir, is the Chuck Norris of pens.


----------



## U-Turn (Aug 12, 2011)

Hot  dang - that is strong. Outstanding pen.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 12, 2011)

Really cool looking! How is the fit?


----------



## BradG (Aug 12, 2011)

in my opinion Eric, just right 

Many thanks for the kind words all


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW and my favorite color also. Kewl pen and thanks for showing how you made it.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 12, 2011)

I really like that.  Nice job!


----------



## Haynie (Aug 12, 2011)

What kit is that?

Really cool.


----------



## BradG (Aug 12, 2011)

Its a Gentleman pen kit. treated myself to half a dozen of them


----------



## glycerine (Aug 12, 2011)

VERY COOL!!!!!


----------



## simomatra (Aug 12, 2011)

Much better pictures here and I can now see that nib fully. The colour is way out there and I like the addition into the finial as well


----------



## tt1106 (Aug 12, 2011)

You know, as I age, I continue to redefine art in my head.  I think this has just blown my concept of art in pens out of the water.  Beautiful.  and elegant.  well done.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 12, 2011)

Neat! What would be cool would be to have the radial lines in the finial shiny (non-coloured)


----------



## EarlD (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm in awe!
Earl


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome work Brad...that is super cool!


----------



## crabcreekind (Aug 12, 2011)

That's pretty awesome! can you make them any color you want?


----------



## boxerman (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow sweet pen.


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am speechless.  WOW!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking good over there Brad. Great work on this one. The finial is the dessert.


----------



## BradG (Aug 13, 2011)

tt1106 said:


> You know, as I age, I continue to redefine art in my head. I think this has just blown my concept of art in pens out of the water. Beautiful. and elegant. well done.


Many thanks for the kind words 




hewunch said:


> Neat! What would be cool would be to have the radial lines in the finial shiny (non-coloured)


I certainly agree with you, but i am in a few minds on whats best to accomplish this. I do have one idea in mind, which i will try out on my next one no doubt 




Brooks803 said:


> Awesome work Brad...that is super cool!


Many thanks Jonathan, I have some hybrid ideas to apply to your blanks! metal meets resin



crabcreekind said:


> That's pretty awesome! can you make them any color you want?


To a degree, es. It depends on what dyes you can lay your hands on. i have blue, gold, black, red, purple. Naturally the longer you leave it in the dye the darker it will become so you have a whole host of all of the shades of the particular dyes to choose from too.



dalecamino said:


> Looking good over there Brad. Great work on this one. The finial is the dessert.


Many thanks Chuck, if you need a custom finial or center band for one of yours at some point just drop me a message and il pop one in the tank next time im doing something the same colour you need


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 13, 2011)

That's pretty cool Brad


----------



## rlofton (Aug 13, 2011)

Way cool Brad!  I'm going to have to give that a shot for a personal pen.  Thanks for sharing the concept.


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 13, 2011)

That is very slick!


----------



## markgum (Aug 13, 2011)

excellant


----------



## BradG (Aug 13, 2011)

rlofton said:


> Way cool Brad! I'm going to have to give that a shot for a personal pen. Thanks for sharing the concept.


 
Have fun Rudy  feel free to pick my brains if needed



bluwolf said:


> That is very slick!


 
As are your creations... speaking of which, when are you planning on doing another?  If i can help with anodising feel free to drop me a message


----------



## JMANNN (Aug 13, 2011)

*Superb!!!*

I clearly need to step up my game!


----------



## furini (Aug 14, 2011)

Another 'wow' from me!


----------



## BradG (Nov 19, 2011)

furini said:


> Another 'wow' from me!


 
Which part of the UK are you from? i am considering a chapter for the UK


----------



## 3Peake (Nov 19, 2011)

That's an awesome pen and colour.
Think I may have to make a couple more Ally pens then bring them over for you to colour them for me:wink::wink::wink:
Don't know how I missed this first time round.


----------



## BradG (Nov 19, 2011)

Any turner is welcome to my workshop for anodising or plating 

have a look here for a selection of metal pens
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Gothard-Pen-turning/117699231655085


----------



## eldee (Nov 19, 2011)

Now that's nice, just plain NICE! Great work.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful work, you should be proud of this one!


----------



## BradG (Jan 3, 2012)

I am Dave  this one sits proudly at the front of my collection


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 3, 2012)

Great job.  I like the "bold" look of you're pens with the vibrant colors.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 3, 2012)

Eye candy! Love the pen! Thanks for the photos and description, they make the pen even more interesting.


----------



## scottsheapens (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent work Brad.  Thaks for showing the steps and process you followed.  For us new to this it sure helps. Pictures worth my thousands of mistakes...


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 3, 2012)

really great work Brad....


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 3, 2012)

Zowie! That is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## BradG (Jan 4, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> Great job. I like the "bold" look of you're pens with the vibrant colors.


Yes it does liven the aluminium up a touch  Aluminium looks great polished though doesnt hold its shine long and scratches easily.Anodising is a great way of toughening it up



thewishman said:


> Eye candy! Love the pen! Thanks for the photos and description, they make the pen even more interesting.


Thanks Chris



scottsheapens said:


> Excellent work Brad. Thaks for showing the steps and process you followed. For us new to this it sure helps. Pictures worth my thousands of mistakes...


No problem Scott. Take a look here for more pics of other pens being made etc
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Gothard-Pen-turning/117699231655085



kruzzer said:


> really great work Brad....


Thanks Rich



Robert111 said:


> Zowie! That is a beauty! Congrats!


----------

